# [installation] difficultés à configurer ma connexion

## YassBoss

Salut,

A chaque fois que j'essaie de lancer emerge, je reçois le même truc...

Voila un exemple:

```
localhost ~ # emerge net-dialup/ppp net-dialup/speedtouch-usb

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 4) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r7 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/linux-2.6.24.tar.bz2'

--22:27:20--

  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/linux-2.6.24.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.24.tar.bz2'

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org...

 failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

>>> Downloading 'http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/linux-2.6.24.tar.bz2'

--22:27:20--

  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/linux-2.6.24.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.24.tar.bz2'

Resolving distro.ibiblio.org...

 failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

>>> Downloading 'http://www.de.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.24.tar.bz2'

--22:27:20--

  http://www.de.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.24.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.24.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.de.kernel.org...

 failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

>>> Downloading 'http://www.fr.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.24.tar.bz2'

--22:27:20--

  http://www.fr.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.24.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.24.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.fr.kernel.org...

 failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

>>> Downloading 'http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.24.tar.bz2'

--22:27:20--

  http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.24.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.24.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.kernel.org...

 failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

>>> Downloading 'http://www.us.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.24.tar.bz2'

--22:27:20--

  http://www.us.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.24.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.24.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.us.kernel.org...

 failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

>>> Downloading 'http://www.at.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.24.tar.bz2'

--22:27:20--

  http://www.at.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.24.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.24.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.at.kernel.org...

 failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

>>> Downloading 'http://www.uk.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.24.tar.bz2'

--22:27:20--

  http://www.uk.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.24.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.24.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.uk.kernel.org...

 failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

!!! 

Couldn't download 'linux-2.6.24.tar.bz2'. Aborting.

 

* Fetch failed for 'sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r7'

!!! 

can't process invalid log file: merge.ERROR
```

Merci d'avance

PS: Je suis pas encore connecté a internet, c'est pourquoi j'essai d'installer le "ppp" et "speedtouch-usb"Last edited by YassBoss on Thu Sep 18, 2008 11:54 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Slashounet

Salut,

Eh bien si tu n'es pas encore connecté à Internet, c'est normal que tu n'arrives pas à faire d'emerge. Il faut que tu télécharges ces paquets et que tu les copies dans /usr/portages/distfiles. Ensuite tu pourras lancer ton emerge. Penses à tout télécharger (pas seulement les 3 paquets, il faut aussi les dépendances) avant de te lancer.

Ensuite, une fos ton accès Internet configuré, tu pourras lancer tes emerge normalement.

Sinon, il faudrait que tu mettes ton titre en conformité.

/ounet

----------

## xaviermiller

vérifie /etc/resolv.conf

----------

## titix

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> vérifie /etc/resolv.conf

 

Le monsieur il a bien dit qu'il n'avait pas internet. Vérifier son /etc/resolv.conf ne changera rien  :Wink: 

----------

## gglaboussole

Normalement sur le cd d'install minimal il  a ce qu'il faut pour configurer une connection internet avec modem.(c'était mon cas lors de mon install)

pppoe-setup ou pppoeconf je sais plus... après est ce que ton modem speedtouch en usb sera reconnu c'est une autre histoire...fais quelques recherches avant

----------

## xaviermiller

ah ok.

Dans ce cas, lance emerge --fetch et analyse le résultat de /var/log/emerge-fetch.log pour obtenir les fichiers à récupérer.

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum, et le rendre plus explicite s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## YassBoss

Salut,

Faut-il pas attendre que j'essaie les solutions avant mettre le titre en conformité?

----------

## gglaboussole

Non il aurait fallu le mettre en conformité avant de demander des solutions...lol   :Laughing: 

Il te suffit d'éditer ton premier message et de modifier son titre pour mettre un truc du genre [installation] difficultés à configurer ma connexion

----------

## geekounet

 *YassBoss wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Faut-il pas attendre que j'essaie les solutions avant mettre le titre en conformité?

 

Comment tu veux qu'on vienne t'aider si on ne sait pas de quoi tu parles en lisant le titre ? Et comment ceux qui ont actuellement le même pb que toi peuvent trouver ton topic par une recherche ?

Et ton titre n'est toujours pas explicite...

----------

## YassBoss

Salut,

J'ai réussi a lancer emerge, mais j'arrive pas a installer linux-atm, je reçois des messages d'erreurs dont cette phrase:

ERROR: net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1-r2 failed

Merci

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

salut,

 *YassBoss wrote:*   

> ERROR: net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1-r2 failed

 

ça c'est la conséquence.

La cause est avant tes lignes d'erreurs   :Wink: 

Post les quelques lignes avant l'erreur   :Idea: 

----------

## YassBoss

Voila le code complet

```
localhost ~ # emerge linux-atm

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1-r2 to /

 * linux-atm-2.4.1.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                 [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking linux-atm-2.4.1.tar.gz ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linux-atm-2.4.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1-r2/work

 * Applying linux-atm-2.4.1-gcc4.patch ...                                [ ok ]

 * Applying linux-atm-2.4.1-declarations.patch ...                        [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: linux-atm-2.4.1

 *   Applying install-sh-1.5.patch ...

 *   Applying ltmain-1.5.patch ...

 *   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 *   Applying relink-1.4.1.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying uclibc-conf-1.2.0.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1-r2/work/linux-atm-2.4.1 ...

 * econf: updating linux-atm-2.4.1/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating linux-atm-2.4.1/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

creating cache ./config.cache

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... yes

checking for working aclocal... missing

checking for working autoconf... found

checking for working automake... missing

checking for working autoheader... found

checking for working makeinfo... found

checking for gcc... gcc

checking whether the C compiler (gcc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing ) works... yes

checking whether the C compiler (gcc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing ) is a cross-compiler... no

checking whether we are using GNU C... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes

checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E

checking for flex... flex

checking for flex... (cached) flex

checking for yywrap in -lfl... no

checking lex output file root... lex.yy

checking whether yytext is a pointer... no

checking for bison... bison -y

checking for a BSD compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking for Cygwin environment... no

checking for mingw32 environment... no

checking for ld used by GCC... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependant libraries... file_magic ELF [0-9][0-9]*-bit [LM]SB (shared object|dynamic lib )

checking for object suffix... o

checking for executable suffix... no

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output... ok

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for file... /usr/bin/file

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for strip... strip

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if gcc static flag -static works... no

checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if gcc supports -c -o file.lo... yes

checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... yes

checking whether the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

creating libtool

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for asm/errno.h... yes

checking for linux/atmsap.h... yes

checking for main in -lresolv... yes

updating cache ./config.cache

creating ./config.status

creating Makefile

creating doc/Makefile

creating m4/Makefile

creating src/Makefile

creating src/include/Makefile

creating src/lib/Makefile

creating src/test/Makefile

creating src/debug/Makefile

creating src/qgen/Makefile

creating src/saal/Makefile

creating src/sigd/Makefile

creating src/maint/Makefile

creating src/arpd/Makefile

creating src/ilmid/Makefile

creating src/ilmid/asn1/Makefile

creating src/man/Makefile

creating src/led/Makefile

creating src/lane/Makefile

creating src/mpoad/Makefile

creating src/switch/Makefile

creating src/switch/debug/Makefile

creating src/switch/tcp/Makefile

creating src/config/Makefile

creating src/config/init-redhat/Makefile

creating src/extra/Makefile

creating src/extra/linux-atm.spec

creating src/extra/ANS/Makefile

creating config.h

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1-r2/work/linux-atm-2.4.1'

Making all in m4

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1-r2/work/linux-atm-2.4.1/m4'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1-r2/work/linux-atm-2.4.1/m4'

Making all in src

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1-r2/work/linux-atm-2.4.1/src'

Making all in include

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1-r2/work/linux-atm-2.4.1/src/include'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1-r2/work/linux-atm-2.4.1/src/include'

Making all in lib

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1-r2/work/linux-atm-2.4.1/src/lib'

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c text2atm.c

mkdir .libs

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c text2atm.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/text2atm.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c text2atm.c -o text2atm.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/text2atm.lo text2atm.lo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c atm2text.c

rm -f .libs/atm2text.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c atm2text.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/atm2text.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c atm2text.c -o atm2text.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/atm2text.lo atm2text.lo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c atmequal.c

rm -f .libs/atmequal.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c atmequal.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/atmequal.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c atmequal.c -o atmequal.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/atmequal.lo atmequal.lo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c sdu2cell.c

rm -f .libs/sdu2cell.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c sdu2cell.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/sdu2cell.lo

sdu2cell.c: In function 'sdu2cell':

sdu2cell.c:21: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 5 of 'getsockopt' differ in signedness

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c sdu2cell.c -o sdu2cell.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/sdu2cell.lo sdu2cell.lo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c text2qos.c

rm -f .libs/text2qos.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c text2qos.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/text2qos.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c text2qos.c -o text2qos.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/text2qos.lo text2qos.lo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c qos2text.c

rm -f .libs/qos2text.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c qos2text.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/qos2text.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c qos2text.c -o qos2text.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/qos2text.lo qos2text.lo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c qosequal.c

rm -f .libs/qosequal.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c qosequal.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/qosequal.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c qosequal.c -o qosequal.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/qosequal.lo qosequal.lo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c sap2text.c

rm -f .libs/sap2text.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c sap2text.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/sap2text.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c sap2text.c -o sap2text.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/sap2text.lo sap2text.lo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c text2sap.c

rm -f .libs/text2sap.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c text2sap.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/text2sap.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c text2sap.c -o text2sap.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/text2sap.lo text2sap.lo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c sapequal.c

rm -f .libs/sapequal.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c sapequal.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/sapequal.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c sapequal.c -o sapequal.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/sapequal.lo sapequal.lo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c misc.c

rm -f .libs/misc.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c misc.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/misc.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c misc.c -o misc.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/misc.lo misc.lo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c ans.c

rm -f .libs/ans.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c ans.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/ans.lo

ans.c: In function 'ans':

ans.c:65: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 4 of '__dn_expand' differ in signedness

ans.c:80: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 4 of '__dn_expand' differ in signedness

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c ans.c -o ans.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/ans.lo ans.lo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c common.c

rm -f .libs/common.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c common.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/common.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c common.c -o common.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/common.lo common.lo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c diag.c

rm -f .libs/diag.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c diag.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/diag.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c diag.c -o diag.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/diag.lo diag.lo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c kptr.c

rm -f .libs/kptr.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c kptr.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/kptr.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c kptr.c -o kptr.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/kptr.lo kptr.lo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c text2ip.c

rm -f .libs/text2ip.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c text2ip.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/text2ip.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c text2ip.c -o text2ip.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/text2ip.lo text2ip.lo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c timer.c

rm -f .libs/timer.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c timer.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/timer.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c timer.c -o timer.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/timer.lo timer.lo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c unix.c

rm -f .libs/unix.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c unix.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/unix.lo

unix.c: In function 'un_recv_connect':

unix.c:70: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 6 of 'recvfrom' differ in signedness

unix.c: In function 'un_recv':

unix.c:81: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 6 of 'recvfrom' differ in signedness

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c unix.c -o unix.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .libs/unix.lo unix.lo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=link gcc  -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -version-info 1:0:0 -o libatm.la -rpath /usr/lib64  text2atm.lo atm2text.lo atmequal.lo sdu2cell.lo text2qos.lo qos2text.lo qosequal.lo sap2text.lo text2sap.lo sapequal.lo misc.lo ans.lo common.lo diag.lo kptr.lo text2ip.lo timer.lo unix.lo -lresolv 

rm -fr .libs/libatm.la .libs/libatm.* .libs/libatm.*

gcc -shared  text2atm.lo atm2text.lo atmequal.lo sdu2cell.lo text2qos.lo qos2text.lo qosequal.lo sap2text.lo text2sap.lo sapequal.lo misc.lo ans.lo common.lo diag.lo kptr.lo text2ip.lo timer.lo unix.lo  -lresolv  -Wl,-soname -Wl,libatm.so.1 -o .libs/libatm.so.1.0.0

(cd .libs && rm -f libatm.so.1 && ln -s libatm.so.1.0.0 libatm.so.1)

(cd .libs && rm -f libatm.so && ln -s libatm.so.1.0.0 libatm.so)

ar cru .libs/libatm.a  text2atm.o atm2text.o atmequal.o sdu2cell.o text2qos.o qos2text.o qosequal.o sap2text.o text2sap.o sapequal.o misc.o ans.o common.o diag.o kptr.o text2ip.o timer.o unix.o 

ranlib .libs/libatm.a

creating libatm.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libatm.la && ln -s ../libatm.la libatm.la)

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1-r2/work/linux-atm-2.4.1/src/lib'

Making all in test

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1-r2/work/linux-atm-2.4.1/src/test'

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c aread.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=link gcc  -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes  -o aread  aread.o ../../src/lib/libatm.la 

mkdir .libs

gcc -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -o .libs/aread aread.o  ../../src/lib/.libs/libatm.so -lresolv -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/lib64

creating aread

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c awrite.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=link gcc  -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes  -o awrite  awrite.o ../../src/lib/libatm.la 

gcc -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -o .libs/awrite awrite.o  ../../src/lib/.libs/libatm.so -lresolv -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/lib64

creating awrite

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c ttcp.c

ttcp.c:164: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

ttcp.c:165: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

ttcp.c:166: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

ttcp.c:167: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

ttcp.c:168: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

ttcp.c:169: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

ttcp.c:170: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

ttcp.c:171: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

ttcp.c:172: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

ttcp.c:173: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

ttcp.c:174: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

ttcp.c:175: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

ttcp.c:176: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

ttcp.c:177: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

ttcp.c:181: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

ttcp.c:190: warning: return type defaults to 'int'

ttcp.c:190: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

ttcp.c: In function 'main':

ttcp.c:291: warning: passing argument 2 of 'strtoul' from incompatible pointer type

ttcp.c:281: warning: suggest explicit braces to avoid ambiguous 'else'

ttcp.c:368: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

ttcp.c:423: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 5 of 'getsockopt' differ in signedness

ttcp.c:432: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 5 of 'getsockopt' differ in signedness

ttcp.c:441: warning: pointer type mismatch in conditional expression

ttcp.c:459: warning: pointer type mismatch in conditional expression

ttcp.c:488: warning: passing argument 2 of 'accept' from incompatible pointer type

ttcp.c:488: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 3 of 'accept' differ in signedness

ttcp.c:495: warning: passing argument 2 of 'getpeername' from incompatible pointer type

ttcp.c:495: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 3 of 'getpeername' differ in signedness

ttcp.c:648: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 4 has type 'long unsigned int'

ttcp.c:652: warning: format '%#x' expects type 'unsigned int', but argument 4 has type 'char *'

ttcp.c: At top level:

ttcp.c:663: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

ttcp.c:677: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

ttcp.c:688: warning: return type defaults to 'int'

ttcp.c:688: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

ttcp.c:702: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

ttcp.c:765: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

ttcp.c:775: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

ttcp.c:796: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

ttcp.c: In function 'prusage':

ttcp.c:819: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type

ttcp.c:829: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 3 has type '__time_t'

ttcp.c:829: warning: format '%01d' expects type 'int', but argument 4 has type '__suseconds_t'

ttcp.c:835: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 3 has type '__time_t'

ttcp.c:835: warning: format '%01d' expects type 'int', but argument 4 has type '__suseconds_t'

ttcp.c:857: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 3 has type 'long int'

ttcp.c:863: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 3 has type 'long int'

ttcp.c:870: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 3 has type 'long int'

ttcp.c:875: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 3 has type 'long int'

ttcp.c:880: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 3 has type 'long int'

ttcp.c:885: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 3 has type 'long int'

ttcp.c:890: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 3 has type 'long int'

ttcp.c:895: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 3 has type 'long int'

ttcp.c:900: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 3 has type 'long int'

ttcp.c:900: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 4 has type 'long int'

ttcp.c: At top level:

ttcp.c:911: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

ttcp.c:926: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

ttcp.c:939: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

ttcp.c:965: warning: return type defaults to 'int'

ttcp.c:965: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

ttcp.c: In function 'Nread':

ttcp.c:965: warning: declaration of 'fd' shadows a global declaration

ttcp.c:93: warning: shadowed declaration is here

ttcp.c:966: warning: declaration of 'buf' shadows a global declaration

ttcp.c:96: warning: shadowed declaration is here

ttcp.c:970: warning: unused variable 'len'

ttcp.c: At top level:

ttcp.c:1001: warning: return type defaults to 'int'

ttcp.c:1001: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

ttcp.c: In function 'Nwrite':

ttcp.c:1001: warning: declaration of 'fd' shadows a global declaration

ttcp.c:93: warning: shadowed declaration is here

ttcp.c:1002: warning: declaration of 'buf' shadows a global declaration

ttcp.c:96: warning: shadowed declaration is here

ttcp.c:1010: warning: passing argument 5 of 'sendto' from incompatible pointer type

ttcp.c: At top level:

ttcp.c:1027: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

ttcp.c: In function 'delay':

ttcp.c:1032: warning: passing argument 2 of 'select' from incompatible pointer type

ttcp.c:1032: warning: passing argument 3 of 'select' from incompatible pointer type

ttcp.c:1032: warning: passing argument 4 of 'select' from incompatible pointer type

ttcp.c: At top level:

ttcp.c:1046: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

ttcp.c: In function 'mread':

ttcp.c:1046: warning: declaration of 'fd' shadows a global declaration

ttcp.c:93: warning: shadowed declaration is here

ttcp.c: In function 'pattern':

ttcp.c:697: warning: control reaches end of non-void function

ttcp.c: At top level:

ttcp.c:48: warning: 'RCSid' defined but not used

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=link gcc  -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes  -o ttcp_atm  ttcp.o ../../src/lib/libatm.la 

gcc -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -o .libs/ttcp_atm ttcp.o  ../../src/lib/.libs/libatm.so -lresolv -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/lib64

creating ttcp_atm

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c align.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=link gcc  -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes  -o align  align.o ../../src/lib/libatm.la 

gcc -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -o .libs/align align.o  ../../src/lib/.libs/libatm.so -lresolv -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/lib64

creating align

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c aping.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=link gcc  -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes  -o aping  aping.o ../../src/lib/libatm.la 

gcc -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -o .libs/aping aping.o  ../../src/lib/.libs/libatm.so -lresolv -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/lib64

creating aping

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c br.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=link gcc  -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes  -o br  br.o ../../src/lib/libatm.la 

gcc -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -o .libs/br br.o  ../../src/lib/.libs/libatm.so -lresolv -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/lib64

creating br

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c bw.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=link gcc  -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes  -o bw  bw.o ../../src/lib/libatm.la 

gcc -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -o .libs/bw bw.o  ../../src/lib/.libs/libatm.so -lresolv -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/lib64

creating bw

/usr/bin/perl ./mkerrnos.pl </usr/include/asm/errno.h \

      >errnos.inc || { rm -f errnos.inc; exit 1; }

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c isp.c

isp.c: In function 'send_msg':

isp.c:40: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 4 has type 'long unsigned int'

isp.c: In function 'recv_msg':

isp.c:52: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 4 has type 'long unsigned int'

bison -y -d   ispl_y.y && mv y.tab.c ispl_y.c

ispl_y.y:37.28-37: warning: symbol TOK_LISTEN redeclared

if test -f y.tab.h; then \

   if cmp -s y.tab.h ispl_y.h; then rm -f y.tab.h; else mv y.tab.h ispl_y.h; fi; \

   else :; fi

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c ispl_y.c

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c ispl_l.c

In file included from ispl_l.l:7:

../../config.h:15:1: warning: "YY_USE_CONST" redefined

ispl_l.c:38:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

lex.yy.c:1343: warning: 'yyunput' defined but not used

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=link gcc  -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes  -o isp  isp.o ispl_y.o ispl_l.o ../../src/lib/libatm.la -lfl 

gcc -I../../src/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -o .libs/isp isp.o ispl_y.o ispl_l.o  ../../src/lib/.libs/libatm.so -lresolv -lfl -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/lib64

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lfl

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [isp] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1-r2/work/linux-atm-2.4.1/src/test'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1-r2/work/linux-atm-2.4.1/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1-r2/work/linux-atm-2.4.1'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2660:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1-r2/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1-r2:

 * 

 * ERROR: net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2660:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1-r2/temp/environment'.

 * 

localhost ~ #
```

Merci d'avance

----------

## gglaboussole

Euh... la version de linux-atm que tu essaies d'installer n'est pas la dernière en date... c'est net-dialup/linux-atm-2.5.0 la stable pour toutes architectures... fais un emerge --sync , une bonne mise à jour par emerge -uDNa world et ré emerge enfin linux-atm

----------

## Slashounet

Difficile de faire un emerge --sync puis MàJ sans connexion Internet  :Smile: 

/ounet

----------

## YassBoss

Salut,

j'ai réussi en faisant un 'emerge flex' avant, Merci en tout cas...

Maintenant je suis bien connecté, mais j'arrive pas consulter des pages web, comme s'il y a un firewall ou un proxy qui bloque ma connection, mais je sais pas quoi faire??!!

----------

## gglaboussole

 *Slashounet wrote:*   

> Difficile de faire un emerge --sync puis MàJ sans connexion Internet 
> 
> /ounet

 

oui c'est sûr !   :Laughing:  mais je pensais qu'il avait retrouvé sa connexion vu qu'il avait une erreur de compil sur linux-atm...

Essaies de booter et de configurer ta connexion internet depuis un livecd d'ubuntu par exemple, et si ubuntu reconnait ton modem usb et que tout est ok, tu peux carrément te tenter l'install de gentoo depuis le livecd d ubuntu...

EDIT: donnes nous quand même la sortie de :

ifconfig -a

et

cat /etc/resolv.conf (après avoir fait le chroot)

----------

## YassBoss

```
localhost ~ # cat /etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 217.217.0.1

nameserver 217.217.0.12

localhost ~ #           

localhost ~ # ifconfig -a

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:196.217.224.141  P-t-P:196.217.224.1  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:54 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:1062 (1.0 Kb)  TX bytes:4169 (4.0 Kb)

localhost ~ #                     

```

Merci d'avance

----------

## gglaboussole

Donc a priori le problème vient de ton interface eth0 qui n'apparait pas...

il faut que tu te replonges dans là doc pour la configurer (net-setup de mémoire) tu peux lui assigner une adresse de type: 192.168.1.4 (pas besoin de dhcp) avec une adresse de diffusion 192.168.1.255 et un masque de sous réseau 255.255.255.0 une fois configurée fais à nouveau ifconfig -a ==> tu dois la trouver !

Tu peux essayer aussi /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start pour forcer son redémarrage si après net-setup ça n'a pas marché et qu'elle n'est toujours pas visible

ex chez moi :

```

laboussole Desktop # ifconfig -a

eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:09:8E:97:D2  

          inet adr:192.168.1.4  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:56783 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:38405 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:70661928 (67.3 Mb)  TX bytes:4359856 (4.1 Mb)

          Interruption:23 Adresse de base:0xcb00 

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale  

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:7488 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:7488 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:4665340 (4.4 Mb)  TX bytes:4665340 (4.4 Mb)

ppp0      Lien encap:Protocole Point-à-Point  

          inet adr:86.201.143.125  P-t-P:193.253.160.3  Masque:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:56558 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:38181 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:3 

          RX bytes:69404060 (66.1 Mb)  TX bytes:3513089 (3.3 Mb)

```

 tu dois bien avoir 3 interfaces ppp0 ton modem, eth0 ta carte réseau et lo la boucle locale

----------

## YassBoss

Mais je suis sur ppp0A et pas ppp0E!!!!!!!

et l'interface eth0 c'est sur ppp0E n'est ce pas??

----------

## gglaboussole

ben écoute je suis pas un spécialiste de pppoA mais ça me surprend que tu n'aies pas besoin d'interface ethernet...

Je suis en pppoE avec un modem combo ethernet/usb (branché bien sûr en ethernet puisque j'ai le choix)

J'ai bien une eth0 lorsqu'il est branché en ethernet et si je le branche en usb elle s'appelle eth1... pppoE / pppoA ce n'est qu'une différence de protocole dans la transmission des données pour moi mais peut être que je me trompe...

----------

## YassBoss

Salut, J'ai réglé le problème...je me suis trompé en tapant les DNS...

Merci en tous cas...

----------

